# what color for crown molding?



## farmwife (Jul 17, 2009)

We have light oak woodwork and a white ceiling. Should the crown molding be light oak or white?


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

most crowns match the cabinets especially in kitchens and libraries but if the cabinets dont go up to the ceiling then why bother so . . .

a picture would help


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

There is no right or wrong answer to this question. This is a matter personal taste. If the natural finish is installed well and you like it leave it that way (top coat with a clear finish to protect it). If the crown has gaps, caulk it and paint it or redo it correctly if you prefer.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

farmwife said:


> We have light oak woodwork and a white ceiling. Should the crown molding be light oak or white?


Stained crown molding requires a significantly higher level of experience then a painted crown molding. 
Let that be the guiding parameter.
Ron


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

All depends on the house, architecture and what is there now.

I had a unique 1917 home with 9'+ ceilings that had 100% solid birch wood work/trim the was painted and never stained. The crown molding was built up system (owner & contractors names on the back) that was a Greek Dental style. It was original including the 2"x3'x8' solid birch table top in the breakfast nook.

It would have been a crime to change the appearance.

If you want the tract style, just stain it in advance.

Dick


----------



## KatC (Jul 18, 2009)

*white or wood*

I have done both, and I prefer my crown to blen or be a unit with the ceiling. Also, when you are cutting oak to stain, your corners have to be perfect as even wood filler will not stain the same colour. The other problem is matching the oak. Either way, it would look beautiful...good luck!


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

when I read the title of this thread, my initial response was to match the window frames... so if the windows are white, the trim should be. Other than that, if there are similar achitectual details in the home, you likely would want to match their finishes....

never occurred to me that stained wood would be much more difficult than painted to install... but it makes sense.... As a DIY'er, I'd be a bit scared to do stained wood since everything needs to be perfect on the first try....


----------

